# Vote! Which knobs should I use?



## Bricksnbeatles (May 27, 2022)

As you may remember, about a half a year ago @fig held a contest for “little green scream machine” enclosure designs, and I came up with the “Oops! Wrong 808” design, based on the classic TR-808 drum machine. Well, now that I finally have some relays on the way for the relay bypass, I can finally get this thing finished up, so I got the enclosure drilled up today and the hardware all dry-fitted. 

Here’s where I need your help— I can’t figure out which combination of knobs I should dress it up with, and if there are no knobs, there’s no build report; if there’s no build report there’s no guy shots! 
I’m leaning towards either all orange, all white, or one of the two combinations of three colors. Vote on what y’all think is best!

Red:


https://imgur.com/KZaJhiY


Orange:


https://imgur.com/HuldaMh


Yellow:


https://imgur.com/Bv49LIc


White:


https://imgur.com/Qkn9mJT


Red, orange, yellow:


https://imgur.com/RzMQCXO


Orange, yellow, white:
https://i.imgur.com/GqpR3DH.jpg

…and: VOTE!


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 27, 2022)

I say orange since it goes with the lettering


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 27, 2022)

It's the yellow for me


----------



## Barry (May 27, 2022)

Mellow Yellow


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 27, 2022)

Red yellow white, I feel like more contrast between the first two colors is the way.  Also it makes me think of French fries.


----------



## Diynot (May 27, 2022)

Yellow all the way! There’s already a lot of orange with the lettering and the white is too stark. The yellow pops just right.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 27, 2022)

Orange yellow white is candy corn.  Gross.


----------



## cwsquared (May 27, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Yellow all the way! There’s already a lot of orange with the lettering and the white is too stark. The yellow pops just right.


Exactly.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 27, 2022)

pretty surprised to see so many votes for all yellow–– didn't think that would be a popular option.

the reason I was leaning more towards orange or white is because those are the most similar to original TR-808 knobs, and then the three-color options were more to parallel the lines in the design/ the original pushbuttons. I do think the yellow has a nice pop to it too though, now that I think about it. 







Of course, the absolute best option would be if I could get my hands on some OG TR-808 knobs (or good reproductions) without selling my kidneys LOL


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 27, 2022)

Might have to get some of these to give a try 🤤



			DinSync – TR-808 Knobs – Thonk – DIY Synthesizer Kits & Components


----------



## szukalski (May 28, 2022)

Green to match the led


----------



## Kroars (May 30, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> As you may remember, about a half a year ago @fig held a contest for “little green scream machine” enclosure designs, and I came up with the “Oops! Wrong 808” design, based on the classic TR-808 drum machine. Well, now that I finally have some relays on the way for the relay bypass, I can finally get this thing finished up, so I got the enclosure drilled up today and the hardware all dry-fitted.
> 
> Here’s where I need your help— I can’t figure out which combination of knobs I should dress it up with, and if there are no knobs, there’s no build report; if there’s no build report there’s no guy shots!
> I’m leaning towards either all orange, all white, or one of the two combinations of three colors. Vote on what y’all think is best!
> ...


Orange, but they all look fantastic.  I think that amazing enclosure is throwing me off.


----------



## EGRENIER (May 30, 2022)

If it's a TS-808, you could go green to commemorate the original pedal color, but I voted Orange...


----------



## Dan0h (May 30, 2022)

I like the yellow too.


----------



## peccary (May 30, 2022)

The yellow pops.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 30, 2022)

*RED *YELLOW-LED* WHITE *
*ORANGE*
​


----------



## scheffehcs (May 30, 2022)

Looks awesome! I voted yellow, but I think any of the unmixed colors look good. The mixed colors looks scattered to me.


----------



## spi (May 30, 2022)

At first I liked yellow.  But I don't recall seeing all the pictures (were they always there?). After seeing the sample pics, I changed my vote: Orange, yellow, white, because it would match the stripe pattern.


----------



## ICTRock (May 31, 2022)

from l to r, orange yellow white. red LED.


----------



## Brett (May 31, 2022)

Any of the colors work on their own, orange being my favorite. Whoever is voting for multi-colored indicators should likely seek counseling 😉.


----------

